# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  προβλημα με σατινε κόκκινο μωσαϊκό νο3

## gantiou4

Το καναρινι που θα δουμε παρακάτω ειναι σατινε κόκκινο μωσαϊκό του 2018!!ισως λόγο κακής διατροφής εμφανίστηκε προβλημα στο συκωτι του!!!!η διατροφή του αποτελούνταν απο Μανιτόμπα τ3 πλατινο,αυγοτροφη λιποσοφτ ουδέτερη πάτε και περλες!!μετα την εμφάνιση του προβλήματος κόπηκαν λαχανικά!!υποθετο πως το προβλημα δημιουργήθηκε λόγο της πολυ βαριάς αυγοτροφης που είχε πολλα συμπληρώματα οπως Manitoba pure protein ,vit az min του coutteel και aminofort του coutteel!ολα έμπαιναν στην ακριβή δοσολογία του κατασκευαστή!
https://i.imgur.com/tj4CQYo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gHMRj3p.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/55rKdIJ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/sqpcHv9.jpg

----------


## jk21

Οτι σου ανεφερα και εδω 
*Προβλημα με σατινε κόκκινο μωσαϊκό νο2*(σε αυτο εχεις σκουρο σημαδακι απο ευλογια στο δαχτυλο του ενος ποδιου και διογκωμενο δαχτυλο ανοιχτοχρωμο στο αλλο )  με τη διαφορα οτι εδω δεν εχεις σημαδι megabacteria (αλλα να το δεις και αυτο αν εμφανιζει κατι σαν μπαλακι δεξια οταν αναπνεει )

----------


## gantiou4

Οχι Δημητρη δεν υπαρχει τέτοιο μπαλάκι!!το παρατήρησα πριν προσεκτικά!!

----------


## gantiou4

Αφου βρήκα χρόνο εβγαλα και σημερα φωτογραφίες!!τα αποτελέσματα ειναι ολοφάνερα νομίζω!!
https://i.imgur.com/fW9Fu1z.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Ux1hWjN.jpg

----------


## amatina

Εγώ γιατί δεν το βλέπω?

----------


## gantiou4

Χθες η κοιλιά σχεδόν η μιση ηταν μαύρη!!και σημερα εχει μείνει λιγο κατω απο το θώρακα

----------


## amatina

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, γιατί εγώ συγκριτικά με χθες άλλα βλέπω

----------


## jk21

Αν και η δραση του φαρμακου ειναι εμφανεστατη στο αλλο πουλακι του Γιαννη  και μαλιστα εντυπωσιακη η βελτιωση  απο αποψη αμεσης ανταποκρισης 

*Προβλημα με σατινε κόκκινο μωσαϊκό νο2*απλα να παραθεσω κοντινες φωτο και του πουλιου που συζηταμε εδω περα


Πριν την εναρξη της αγωγης 



και μετα  . Η κοιλια εχει παει προς τα μεσα (στο σημειο που ηταν διεσταλμενο το εντερο ) και το συκωτι ακομα και κατω απ το πουπουλο , ειναι εμφανες οτι εχει μειωθει η προβολη του εξωτερικα στο μισο  .....

----------


## amatina

Η μαυρίλα δεξιά και αριστερά της κοιλιάς επεκτείνετε προς το κέντρο της και εμφανίζεται εντονότερα  νομίζω  το έντερο συγκριτικά με την  χθεσινή εικόνα.

----------


## gantiou4

Τρίτη μερα αγωγής σημερα!!στα δικά μου μάτια φαίνεται οτι πάνε αρκετα καλά!!ακουω και τις γνώμες σας!!
https://i.imgur.com/YvHPjQ8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/KZxWvZB.jpg

----------


## jk21

η περαιτερω βελτιωση στο συκωτι ειναι εμφανης (ισα ισα ενα σημαδακι πια , ακομα καλυτερα απο την μια μερα με αγωγη ) και η ελλειψη πρησμενων εντερων επισης  . Δεν φαινεται στη φωτο το δαχτυλο που ειναι πρησμενο αλλα θα το δουμε στην επομενη φορα

----------


## gantiou4

Ολα προχωράνε καλά δηλαδή!!

----------


## gantiou4

Δυστυχώς αυτο το καναρινακι χάθηκε ξαφνικα!!ενω χθες το απογευμα δεν έδειξε κατι ανησυχητικό σημερα το βρήκα ψωφιο!!
https://i.imgur.com/jdy2eVl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/usObuzb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Jn6gwVq.jpg

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

Στα ποδια φαινονται σημαδια << μαυρισματος >> δηλαδη νεκρωσεων  (στα δαχτυλα ) και μαλλον εχει σχεση με την ευλογια (φαινεται και το ογκιδιο ) μαλλον εκδηλωση σηψαιμικης μορφης και ισως δευτερογενους λοιμωξης (συνηθως απο σταφυλοκοκκο που μολυνει τα ογκιδια ή απο αλλη οδο , δεν μπορω ομως να ξερω σιγουρα )  .Η κοιλια και παλι με προβλημα και μαλιστα εμφανιση εντονης καρινας . Δεξια εικονα εσωτερικης αιμοραγιας .Σιγουρα δεν εδειξε επιδεινωση ; augmentin ποσες μερες ειχε συμπληρωσει ;

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη το πουλακι αυτο , ειναι εκεινο που μου στειλες προχτες φωτο  που ειχες τραβηξει ακομα παλιοτερα ( πριν 2 μερες τοτε αρα 4 απο σημερα ) που σου ειπα να το κοιταξεις για megabacteria γιατι ηταν ορατη η φλεβα  που συνηθως εμφανιζεται σε αυτο ; Μηπως εχεις φωτο πριν πεθανει πιο προσφατη ; Αυτο ειναι το κομματι που εκοψα απο εκεινη με τα επιμαχα σημεια .Δυστυχως την ειχα δει απο κινητο και περιμενα την καινουργια και δεν εδωσα σημασια στο να την ξαναδω και απο πισι το βραδυ οταν θα πηγαινα σπιτι και βλεπω τωρα οτι εκτος απο τη φλεβα αριστερα υπαρχει και εντερο που εχει ερεθιστει  ... Αν επαιρνε φαρμακο (γιατι επαιρνε τοτε ακομα σιγουρα ) και με augmentin χειροτερεψε σε προβλημα μικροβιου (αν δεν υπηρχε και αλλο θεμα πχ η ευλογια ή πιθανο μεγαμπακτηρια ) τοτε προκειται για αρκετα ισχυρο μικροβιο  . Το περιεργο ειναι οτι και τοτε μου ειχες τονισει την αισθητη βελτιωση στη διαθεση τους , λες και ειναι μια χαρα  ...

----------


## gantiou4

Δημητρη καλησπέρα!!τα πόδια του ηταν πολυ καλά!!αυτη η σιψη εγινε μετα το θάνατο!!το πουλάκι πήρε 7 μερες augmentin!!χθες το απογευμα δεν έδειξε κατι στην διάθεση του!!!σημερα που ψωφισε είχε 2 μερες να πάρει augmentin και έπαιρνε μονο Zovirax!!

----------


## jk21

καποιο σηψαιμικο μικροβιο το χτυπησε  . Για να υπαρχουν τ οσο συντομα σημαδια σηψης στα συγκεκριμενα σημεια .Σταφυλοκοκκος χρυσιζων ; κατι αλλο ; δεν μπορω να ξερω . Αν θες στη Λαρισα εχω ακουσει απο μελη του ΛΑΣΥΚ  οτι υπαρχει καποιο ή καποια κεντρα που    παιρνουν δειγμα και κανουν καλλιεργειες

----------


## Titribit

φιλε μου καλα θα κανεις για τα πουλακια που σου εχουν απομεινει ζωντανα να επισκεφθεις καποιον εξειδικευμένο ιατρο και στα πουλακια που εχασες επρεπε να τα στειλεις σε εργαστηριο που κανει νεκροτομες.

Πολλες φορες νομιζουμε οτι το κοστος θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο αλλα οι συμβουλες των φορουμ κοστιζουν παραπανω και σε απωλειες αλλα πολλες φορες και σε χρημα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου Αντωνη και το ιδιο ειχα πει αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα στον Γιαννη οταν πρωτομιλησαμε και για εξετασεις του ανεφερα ξανα , σε μια πολη οχι αυτη που μενει αλλα κοντινη . Γιατι μενει σε αλλη πολη της Θεσσαλιας και δεν εχει εκει πτηνιατρο (ουτε στην Λαρισα εχουν και ο πιο κοντινος που ξερω που ξερει απο πουλια ειναι στην Κοζανη )   . Για εργαστηρια που κανουν εξετασεις ειναι ενημερος απο οτι ξερω τι υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα και τι ακουγεται στους διαδικτυακους χωρους και εκεινος θα αξιολογησει αν μπορει να στειλει καπου μακρυτερα με αναμενομενα σωστα αποτελεσματα λογω αποστασης και λογω δικης του δυνατοτητας για ιδανικο τροπο συσκευασιας και αποστολης για αξιοπιστα αποτελεσματα 

Ομως οταν καποιος εχει χασει στο πι και φι τοσα πουλια μεσα στην εποχη που λειπουν ολοι διακοπες και βλεπει στο φορουμ που επισκεπτεται για να μαθαινει για τα πουλακια του , δημοσιευσεις σαν και αυτες

*Θηλυκη Καρδερινα με φουσκωμενη "διαθεση"*


*Θηλυκό καναρίνι με φουσκωμένη διάθεση*


και με τα φαρμακα που ξεκινησε , ενω εχει τοσα πουλακια (και με προβλημα ευλογιας υπαρκτο σε καποια απο αυτα δεδομενο στην εναρξη και με γνωστη την ταχυτητα διαδοσης )  , τι επιχειρημα εχεις να του πεις , αυτη τη φορα να σκεφτει διαφορετικα απο οτι εκανες εσυ τοτε και να μηδενισει τη βοηθεια που ειχε μεσα απο ενα φορουμ ( οταν τα δικα σου πουλακια σωθηκαν ) 
 ;  Και το ρωτω οχι τωρα που ειναι στη ληξη του προβληματος αλλα σε στιγμη που αυριο μπορει να χασει αλλα 10 και περισσοτερα  .  Εχεις να του προτεινεις καποιο γιατρο για τη Θεσσαλια;

----------


## Titribit

Ναι ο τυφλοσουρτης Augmentin-Gentamicina-Baytril δεν δουλευει παντα οπως θα εχεις καταλαβει και επισης ειναι φυσιοπλογικο οταν "βαρας" αντιβιωσεις κατα ρυπας  χωρις να ξερεις το προβλημα να "πιασει" καποια.



Και επειδη εχουμε δει και πειραματα που οδηγησαν μεχρι και σε βασανισμους χωρις λογο οπως εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BD%CE%B1

Καλο θα ειναι να αναλαμβανουν οι πραγματικοι γιατροι καποια στιγμη


Η ασυστολη χορηγηση αντιβιοτικων χωρις μαλιστα να υπαρχει τιποτα χειροπιαστο απο τι νοσει ενα πουλι κανει τα πραγματα γενικοτερα χειροτερα.

Νομιζω θα ειχε πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον να ακουσουμε και την αποψη του κτηνιατρικου συλλογου επι του θεματος σε οτι αναφορα την ασυστολη χορηγηση φαρμακων δημοσιως απο μη εξειδικευμενους.

----------


## jk21

δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου !  και οτι ειπες εσυ πριν λιγο στον Γιαννη του το ειπα εξ αρχης οταν μιλησαμε , οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να πιασουν τα φαρμακα , γιατι υπαρχουν ισχυρα μικροβια που συχνα ανευρισκονται μονο με εξετασεις και αντιβιογραμματα αρκει να γινονται απο εμπειρους πτηνιατρους και με σωστη δειγματοληψια οι εξετασεις 

εχω επανελλημενα τονισει οτι γνωματευσεις κανουν μονο οι γιατροι και εδω ακουγονται μονο γνωμες !  

Εσυ μετανοιωσες που δοκιμασες την οδο της βοηθειας εδω περα ; 

Ο Ανδρεας που εζησε την κατασταση , θα ηταν χρησιμο αν δει το θεμα , να μας πει και τη δικια του γνωμη . Για ενα πουλακι που οπως ειδες προσπαθουσε να ξεφυγει αλλα ειχε κατι πολυ ισχυρο απανω του , που ισχυροτατες αντιβιωσεις δεν μπορουσαν να το αναχαιτισουν . Ετσι πληροφοριακα αν θες (αν ηταν μικροβιο και οχι καποιου ειδους καρκινωμα ) διαβασε για τα σηψαιμικα μικροβια και ειδικα τον σταφυλοκοκκο σε ζωα και ανθρωπους , δες αν οι ουσιες που δοθηκανε δινονται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και αν οι αλλες που δινονται ενεσιμα σε ανθρωπους , υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να δοθουν σε πουλια και αν ανευρισκονται ευκολα απο κτηνιατρους ,οταν δυσκολα και με αυστηρη χρηση δινονται και στα νοσοκομεια ...

----------


## Titribit

> δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου !  και οτι ειπες εσυ πριν λιγο στον Γιαννη του το ειπα εξ αρχης οταν μιλησαμε , οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να πιασουν τα φαρμακα , γιατι υπαρχουν ισχυρα μικροβια που συχνα ανευρισκονται μονο με εξετασεις και αντιβιογραμματα αρκει να γινονται απο εμπειρους πτηνιατρους και με σωστη δειγματοληψια οι εξετασεις 
> 
> εχω επανελλημενα τονισει οτι γνωματευσεις κανουν μονο οι γιατροι και εδω ακουγονται μονο γνωμες !  
> 
> Εσυ μετανοιωσες που δοκιμασες την οδο της βοηθειας εδω περα ; 
> 
> Ο Ανδρεας που εζησε την κατασταση , θα ηταν χρησιμο αν δει το θεμα , να μας πει και τη δικια του γνωμη . Για ενα πουλακι που οπως ειδες προσπαθουσε να ξεφυγει αλλα ειχε κατι πολυ ισχυρο απανω του , που ισχυροτατες αντιβιωσεις δεν μπορουσαν να το αναχαιτισουν . Ετσι πληροφοριακα αν θες (αν ηταν μικροβιο και οχι καποιου ειδους καρκινωμα ) διαβασε για τα σηψαιμικα μικροβια και ειδικα τον σταφυλοκοκκο σε ζωα και ανθρωπους , δες αν οι ουσιες που δοθηκανε δινονται σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και αν οι αλλες που δινονται ενεσιμα σε ανθρωπους , υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να δοθουν σε πουλια και αν ανευρισκονται ευκολα απο κτηνιατρους ,οταν δυσκολα και με αυστηρη χρηση δινονται και στα νοσοκομεια ...



Οταν χορηγησεις αντιβιωσεις κατα ρυπας χωρις μαλιστα να γνωριζεις τη νοσο δεν ειναι η γνωμη σου,ειναι προτροπη και εχεις ολη την ευθυνη εσυ (και κατα συνεπεια εισαι υπολογος)που την προτεινεις και οχι αυτος που την ακολουθει
Αυτο συμβαινει ακριβως για τον λογο του οτι δεν εισαι πτηνιατρος και κατ'επεκτασιν αυτο το φορουμ δεν ειναι ιατρειο.

Βεβαια παραλληλα επειδη δεν εισαι πτηνιατρος,θεωρητικα δεν φερεις καμια ευθυνη.Πρακτικα ομως την φερεις σε ακεραιο βαθμο.



Σε οτι αναφορα το θεμα του Ανδρεα,ειμαι σιγουρος πως κανενας γιατρος δεν θα προτεινε σε ανοικτη σαρκα να ριξει οξυζενε με αποτελεσμα τον βασανισμο του ζωντανου.

----------


## jk21

Για τις δικες σου περιπτωσεις δεν μας απαντησες  ..

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αν δεν θελεις , ειναι ομως σημαντικο αν γνωριζεις που μπορει να παει εναλλακτικα κοντα στα Τρικαλα ο Γιαννης  για να εξετασει με το σωστο τροπο τα πουλακια του , να τον ενημερωσεις με πμ  ή να το κανει καποιος αλλος . Γιατι αλλιως δεν εχει καποια αλλη βοηθεια

----------


## Titribit

> Για τις δικες σου περιπτωσεις δεν μας απαντησες  ..


Σου απαντησα ηδη,οταν βαρας αντιβιωσεις κατα ρυπας καποια θα πιασει,βλεπεις ομως ο τυφλοσουρτης σου δεν πιανει παντα.
Μπορω να σου κανω link και αλλες τοσες περιπτωσεις που υπο τις "οδηγιες" σου τα πουλακια χαθηκαν.

Απο εσενα δεν βλεπω απαντησεις για τον ρολο σου ως "πτηνιατρος" και την γνωμη που θα ειχε ο κτηνιατρικος συλλογος επι του θεματος

Καλο θα ηταν να τοποθετηθει και η διαχειριση επι του θεματος

----------


## jk21

αν η διαχειριση αποφασισει να αλλαξει το φορουμ στο θεμα αυτο και να μην επιτρεπει με βαση καποιο κανονα (γραφτο ή αγραφτο ) να προσπαθουμε να βοηθουμε μελη που δεν μπορουν να εχουν ιατρικη βοηθεια στα πουλακια τους  , το πιο ευκολο πραγμα για μενα ειναι να σταματησω να το κανω και γω  . Την ιδιοτητα μου του απλου χομπιστα και μη γιατρου , την εκανα σαφη για καθε παρεξηγηση , στην υπογραφη μου .Μαλλον κατα την εξοδο μου απ τη ΔΟ κατι αλλαξε και δεν φαινεται , ουτε η νεα που συνεταξα αλλα θα ληθει αυτο τεχνικα πιστευω συντομα  .Βλεπω τωρα οτι ειναι ορατη οκ ! Ετσι κι αλλιως την προηγουμενη , καθε μελος συχνο εδω μεσα την ηξερε 

Eυχομαι να μπορεσεις να βοηθησεις το Γιαννη με σωστο τροπο πιο ουσιαστικα

----------


## Titribit

Οι ευθυνες σου παραμενουν οι ιδιες οτι και να να βαλεις στην υπογραφη σου απο την στιγμη που θα εξακολουθησεις να χαρηγεις και να προτρεπεις σε χρηση φαρμακων χωρις να εισαι επαγγελματιας του χωρου.

Την ιδια ευθυνη φερει και η διαχειριση σε περιπτωση που το επικροτει αυτο.

----------


## amatina

Γνώμη μου, όταν ο οποιοσδήποτε ζητάει την γνώμη σε φόρουμ μη ιατρικό για ασθένεια φέρει και την ευθύνη, εάν δεν διαλέξει  τον σωστό δρόμο νομίζω τον ξέρει… έτσι και αλλιώς το πουλί είναι χαμένο, κάποιες φορές το βοηθούν οι αντιβιώσεις κάποιες άλλες το στέλνουν και κάποιες ανακάμπτει από μόνο του. Νομίζω το ξέρει ότι παίζει ρώσικη ρουλέτα στο κεφάλι του πουλιού.

----------


## Titribit

> Γνώμη μου, όταν ο οποιοσδήποτε ζητάει την γνώμη σε φόρουμ μη ιατρικό για ασθένεια φέρει και την ευθύνη, εάν δεν διαλέξει  τον σωστό δρόμο νομίζω τον ξέρει… έτσι και αλλιώς το πουλί είναι χαμένο, κάποιες φορές το βοηθούν οι αντιβιώσεις κάποιες άλλες το στέλνουν και κάποιες ανακάμπτει από μόνο του. Νομίζω το ξέρει ότι παίζει ρώσικη ρουλέτα στο κεφάλι του πουλιού.



Οταν σε ενα φορουμ υπαρχει καποιος που το παιζει γιατρος δεν φταιει αυτος που ρωταει Μιχαλη,εμενα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου.

Υπαρχουν και αλλα φορουμ στα οποια δεν το παιζει κανεις γιατρος.


Σε ενα ακραιο παραδειγμα,αν δεν υπηρχαν καποιοι να πουλανε ναρκωτικα δεν θα υπηρχαν και αυτοι που τα αγοραζουν.

----------


## gantiou4

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα....εδω μπηκα γιατι δεν υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να παω σε πτηνιατρο και δεν ειναι οικονομική!!λοιπον!!!οπως ρώτησα και φίλους μου χομπίστες και δεν μπορέσαμε να βγάλουμε άκρη ετσι ρώτησα και τα παιδιά εδω στο φόρουμ!!οσο για το Δημητρη που βλεπω ενα πόλεμο χωρις λόγο να ξέρεις οτι μου εχει σώσει πουλια!!!παρ ολα αυτα δεν βλεπω να βοηθάς σε κατι ουσιαστικό πέρα απο το να ψάχνεσαι πως να μαλώσεις!!!απο την στιγμή που το ποστ μου αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα στο να βρεθεί μια λύση να σωθεί το πουλι γιατι ουτος η άλλος χαμένο θα ηταν αν δεν ρωτούσα και τα παιδιά εδω!!!ο Δημήτρης αυτα που νόμιζε οτι θα βοηθήσουν το έκανε!!εσυ εχεις να προτείνεις κατι;;;ευχαριστω και καλο βράδυ!!

----------


## Titribit

Αφου δεν ειναι οικονομικοι οι λογοι,να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια με το κτηνιατρικο διαγνωστικο εργαστηριο στην Κομοτηνη και να σου πουν τι ακριβως χρειαζονται απο εσενα.

Π. Τσαλδάρη 70 (έναντι σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού)
Κομοτηνή
691 00

Τηλ.: 2531 028 866
Κιν.: 693 330 1535
email: chdram@yahoo.gr


φυσικα και υπαρχουν λυσεις φιλε μου,επισης αν δεν κανω λαθος σου εχει προτεινει ηδη καπου ο Μιχαλης που μπορεις να στειλεις για νεκροψια αν και νομιζω κανουν και στο πιο πανω εργαστηριο

Μολις εχουν τα αποτελεσματα θα σου προτεινουν και την αναλογη αγωγη

----------


## gantiou4

Εγω φιλε μου ήθελα να απευθυνθώ εδω!!δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τον λόγο που απο την στιγμή που δεν βοηθάς σε κατι γίνετε ολη αυτή η σηζητηση!!να εισαι σίγουρος οτι μετα απο κάποια χρόνια που ειμαι πάνω στα πουλια ξερω πολυ καλά πολλα εργαστήρια που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ!!!ειναι επιλογή μου να μην το κανω!!και ξέρεις γιατι!!γιατι γουστάρω την σηζητηση που γίνετε!!ας χάσω και 1-2-5 πουλια!!!θα κερδίσω αλλα πραγματα που θα με βοηθήσουν στην πορεία μου ως εκτροφέας!!το ΧΟΜΠΙ μας θέλει πειράματα οπως και κάθε χόμπι!!ναι το γνωριζω εχουμε να κανουμε με ζωντανούς οργανισμούς αλλα μαθαίνοντας μπορει τωρα να έχασα κάποια πουλια,αυριο μεθαύριο θα σώσω κάποια αλλα χωρις να τρέχω δεν γιατρούς!!πιο πάνω λες για τον Δημητρη οτι ειναι υπεύθυνος γι αυτα που λέει κλπ κλπ!!!δεν νομίζω να πήγε ο άνθρωπος σε κανενας σπίτι και να του πει δώσε αυτο με το ζόρι!!για να έρθει κάποιος εδω και να ρωτήσει σίγουρα εχει θεμα που δεν μπόρεσε να το λύσει μόνος του!!αν δω ενα πουλι με πρησμένο έντερο και πω στον κατοχο του να το ξεματιασει και το κάνει δεν φταίω εγω αλλα αυτος!!ο καθένας εχει την κρίση του και απο εδω κραταει αυτα που νομίζει σωστα!!γνωμες περνούμε!δεν μας έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό!!

----------


## Pidgey

> *Εγω φιλε μου ήθελα να απευθυνθώ εδω!!*δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τον λόγο που απο την στιγμή που δεν βοηθάς σε κατι γίνετε ολη αυτή η σηζητηση!!να εισαι σίγουρος οτι μετα απο κάποια χρόνια που ειμαι πάνω στα πουλια *ξερω πολυ καλά πολλα εργαστήρια που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ!!!ειναι επιλογή μου να μην το κανω!!και ξέρεις γιατι!!γιατι γουστάρω την σηζητηση που γίνετε!!ας χάσω και 1-2-5 πουλια!*!!θα κερδίσω αλλα πραγματα που θα με βοηθήσουν στην πορεία μου ως εκτροφέας!!*το ΧΟΜΠΙ μας θέλει πειράματα οπως και κάθε χόμπι!!ναι το γνωριζω εχουμε να κανουμε με ζωντανούς οργανισμούς αλλα μαθαίνοντας μπορει τωρα να έχασα κάποια πουλια,αυριο μεθαύριο θα σώσω κάποια αλλα χωρις να τρέχω δεν γιατρούς!*


Άρα συνειδητά επέλεξες να πειραματιστεις στα άρρωστα πουλιά γιατί απλά "γουστάρεις τη συζήτηση".

Χωρίς κανένα ουσιαστικό λόγο, έχοντας μόνο την ψευδαίσθηση πως έτσι θα μάθεις και δε θα χρειαστεί να τρέχεις σε γιατρούς όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρεις. 

Εκτροφεας... Η αλλιώς επικίνδυνα ασυνείδητος για τις ζωές που αποτελούν το "χόμπι" σου.

Αλήθεια τι περιμένουμε να αλλάξει έτσι GBC;  κ. Δημήτρη; Πολλές φορές αναρωτήθηκα αν όντως όλοι αυτοί που ζητάνε βοήθεια εδώ έχουν όντως πραγματικούς λόγους που δε μπορούν να πάνε τα πουλιά σε γιατρούς. Αλήθεια, πόσοι πιστεύετε πως έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να ασχολούνται ως εκτροφεις με τα έξοδα που χρειάζονται και δεν έχουν χρήματα για τους γιατρούς; Είναι τελικά καλύτερο να "μαθαίνουμε" εμείς πάνω στις αρρώστιες των πουλιών και όχι οι γιατροί;

----------


## jk21

Νικο συχνα θα με εχεις ακουσει να μιλω για ορνιθοκουλτουρα που πρεπει να αλλαξει στον τοπο και να εχει επικεντρο τα πουλια και οχι τον εκτροφεα . Τα φορουμ , τουλαχιστον οσα στηριζουν την αγαπη προς τα πουλακια , εντος και εκτος κλουβιων , μπορουν να την βελτιωσουν αν εχουν απηχηση  . Δεν μπορω να ξερω ο καθενας αν εχει την πραγματικη δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθει σε γιατρο ή αν το εχει ηδη κανει και εχει λογους να μην εχει πια εμπιστοσυνη (αν και δεν ειναι ολοι οι γιατροι ιδιοι ) ή αν κοντα του υπαρχει γιατρος που ξερει για πουλακια .Γνωριζουμε οτι πολλοι δεν ξερουν και το λενε κιολας οι ανθρωποι . Σε ανθρωπους που θελουν τη βοηθεια γιατρο ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι και γω το επικροτω και θυμασαι πως ειχα μαθει στοιχεια θετικα για γιατρο εκει κατω στο νησι που απευθυνθηκες και σε προετρεψα στο να ερθεις σε επαφη για το πουλακι .Οπως καλα θυμασαι , ουτε εκει δοθηκε οριστικη λυση δυστυχως .Πολυ περισσοτερο ενας χομπιστας δεν μπορει να εγγυαται οτι θα εχουν σιγουρα αποτελεσματα οι οποιες γνωμες του και δεν το εκανα ποτε , ουτε εκρυψα ποτε οτι δεν εχω επισημη ιδιοτητα σχετικη με το επαγγελμα αυτο . Δεν σου κρυβω οτι αυτο που ειπες , οτι μπορει καποια πουλακια να σωθουν αλλα τι νοημα εχει αν χαθουν απο την λαθος ορνιθοκουλτουρα πολυ περισσοτερα , το εχω σκεφτει και μεταφερει σαν αποψη και σε πολλους φιλους μου και ηταν μια σκεψη να σταματησω να εχω αποψη σε τετοια θεματα εδω , οταν ηταν να αποχωρησω και απο τη ΔΟ .Δεν το εκανα για συνειδησιακους λογους , γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βλεπεις πουλακια να πεθαινουν αβοηθητα .Δεν εχω ομως σκοπο να συνεχιζω κατι τετοιο οταν βλεπω οτι κατηγορουμε για αυτο .Ξερω ομως να σου πω οτι παρα πολλοι επισκεπτες πτηνιατρων , οδηγηθηκαν εκει με προτροπη δημοσια και μη , ειτε δικια μου ειτε μελων του φορουμ ( εδω μια ακομα δημοσιευμενη πριν κριθω για τη σταση μου χθες , οπου εκει που υπαρχει γιατρος προτασω την προσφυγη σε αυτον  *Πιθανό πρόβλημα ή σημάδια κατάθλιψης;*και το ειχα κανει στο ιδιο ατομο και στο παρελθον )
 . Ξερω οτι κανενας πτηνιατρος δεν εχει να μαθει απ οτι λεει εδω καποιο μελος , εχει ομως δυνατοτητα να παρακολουθει περιπτωσεις πραγματικες που δεν θα πηγαιναν ποτε στο ιατρειο του δυστυχως και να εμπλουτιζει το αρχειο του με εικονες αρρωστων πουλιων και αυτο σιγουρα τον βοηθα στη δουλεια του , με τροπο που εκεινος ξερει . Ξερω επισης οτι αυτο το φορουμ επανελλημενα προτασει οτι δεν πρεπει να δινουμε φαρμακα σε μη αρρωστα πουλια ως προληψη και εχει σημαντικη μεριδα στο οτι αυτο σιγα σιγα αλλαζει . Ξερω οτι ελαχιστοι γνωριζαν για ριγανελαιο και προπολη στα πτηνα , οταν αυτο το φορουμ το προβαλε με στοιχεια επιστημονικα (παντα ) να συνοδευουν την αποψη παρατιθεμενα  . Ξερω επισης οτι οσο και αν προτεινω συνεχως τον κοσμο να κανει εξετασεις ( υπαρχουν ενα σωρο θεματα επι αυτου , οπου μαλιστα προτρεπω τους συλλογους να το κανουν μαζικα και οργανωμενα μηπως βγει ακρη με επιδημιες που τελευταια εμφανιζονται )  συχνα μελη με πμ μου προτασσουν οτι δεν εχουν εμπιστοσυνη σε αυτες οταν διαφορετικα κεντρα τους δινουν διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα καποιες φορες και οταν αλλοι ζητουν μηδαμινο κοστος και αλλοι πολυ μεγαλυτερο , οταν δεν ξερω εγκυρα τελικα τι ισχυει σε αυτο και δεν ξερω τι να τους ανταπαντησω ... Ευχομαι μια καλυτερη μερα στα πουλακια του κοσμου και οσοι θα προσπαθουν να το πετυχουν αυτο με την θετικη τους αυρα και την ευχη τους και την συσταση προς καθε μελος να παει σε γιατρο (οπου υπαρχει ) να το πετυχουν και να εχει αποτελεσματα ! 


* περι οξυζενε σε εγκυροτατη κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου ιστοσελιδα και της χρησης του σε open wounds  (ανοιχτες πληγες ) 



https://www.msdvetmanual.com/bird-ow...s-of-pet-birds




> Disinfectant
> 
> Many disinfectants are available. Only use topical disinfectants on open wounds and skin. Hydrogen peroxide and dilute chlorhexidine are safe and effective if used away from the mouth, ear canals, and eyes.

----------


## GreekBirdClub

Η ομάδα διαχείρισης θα ήθελε να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα που μας τέθηκε όσον αφορά την πρόταση χρήσης φαρμάκων στα πτηνά. Θα θέλαμε λοιπόν να σημειώσουμε το εξής: 

Είμαστε ένας διαδικτυακός τόπος ανταλλαγής γνώσεων και απόψεων. Προσφέρουμε, προτείνουμε δεν επιβάλλουμε όμως σε κανένα τη γνώση/ γνώμη/ άποψη μας. Καλό είναι να λαμβάνουμε συμβουλές από μέλη με εμπειρία αλλά ακόμα καλύτερο να απευθυνθούμε σε επαγγελματίες. Αυτό κανείς νομίζω δεν το έχει απαγορεύσει ή έχει μειώσει την αξία του. Από εδώ και έπειτα το μέλος αποφασίζει, επιλέγει κάτι από τα δύο και πορεύεται. Όλες οι συμβουλές που δίνονται από μη επαγγελματίες μπορούν να είναι δυνητικά επικίνδυνες, είτε αυτό πρόκειται για φάρμακο, τροφή, είδος ξύλου για πατήθρες, μέγεθος διάκενου κλουβιού κλπ κλπ. Επομένως έγγειται στον καθένα από εσάς/ εμάς στο τι θα αποφασίσει να κάνει, με τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Ακόμα και σε θέματα διατροφής θα ήταν θεωρητικά πιο ορθό να ερωτηθεί ένας επαγγελματίας, παρόλα αυτά ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να προτείνει πράγματα που προσωπικά έχει ελέγξει στη δική του εκτροφή και θεωρεί χρήσιμα. Κανένας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές αυτές. Αυτή είναι η λειτουργία και η λογική ενός φόρουμ. 

Τέλος όσον αφορά για την ευθύνη που έχει η διαχείριση σχετικά με τα ποστ των μελών θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω τον παρακάτω κανόνα σε όσους τον ξέχασαν: 

*16. Τα μέλη είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνα για τις δημοσιεύσεις και τις πράξεις τους στο φόρουμ. Το greekbirdclub.com σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ευθύνεται για την αντικειμενικότητα και την ορθότητα των δημοσιεύσεων των μελών.*

----------


## gantiou4

Επιτέλους μια τοποθέτηση που επαναλαμβάνει οτι ειπα πιο πάνω!!ο καθένας εχει την κρίση του και κραταει οτι νομίζει σωστό!!!αυτοι που μπήκαν στην σηζητηση χωρις να προσφέρουν κάποια βοήθεια καλο θα ηταν να αποχωρήσουν η να πάνε να τα πούμε σε κάποια αλλη ενότητα!!δεν γνωριζω για πιο λόγο εγινε αυτος ο πόλεμος προς τον Δημητρη αλλα εδω που θελω εγω βοήθεια θελω ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις!!καλο μεσημέρι κύριοι!!

----------


## amatina

Το αλκοόλ, το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου, το διάλυμα Dakin και το οξικό οξύ πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, καθώς είναι κυτταροτοξικά για τους φυσιολογικούς ιστούς. 11 , 12
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4663678/

----------


## Pidgey

@jk21 να διευκρινίσω πως δε σας κατηγόρησα για κάτι. Μπορεί να προβληματιζομαι, έχοντας κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για τις συμβουλές στη χρήση φαρμάκων μέσω ενός forum και κατά πόσο αυτή τελικά βοηθάει στην αλλαγή νοοτροπίας στο χώρο των εκτροφεων και μη. Σίγουρα όμως δεν έχω καμία επιφύλαξη για την πρόθεση σας να βοηθήσετε τα πουλακια.
Εννοείται επίσης πως κατανοώ πως δε θέλετε να βλέπετε πουλακια που υποφέρουν, ενώ ίσως μπορούσατε έστω και από τη θέση ενός μη ειδικού να τα βοηθήσετε. 

@gantiou4 σιγά ρε κύριε που θα μας πεις να αποχωρησουμε και που να το συζητήσουμε. Οι ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις που ζητάς και οι πειραματισμοι δε συμβαδίζουν και πολύ.

----------


## gantiou4

Ένας που θα αντιμετωπίσει το ιδιο προβλημα με το δικό μου στα πουλάκια του θα μπει εδω να πάρει  κια γνώμη!!να εισαι σίγουρος κύριε μου οτι δεν εχει καμία όρεξη να διαβασει τις διάφορες αερολογίες και τις διανεξεις που έχετε μεταξύ σας!!μπορεις να ζητήσεις απο την ΔΟ αν θελεις να ανοίξει ενα topic και να λύσετε τις διάφορες σας εκει!!!ειναι πολυ απλό αυτο που λέω!!!αν παω εγω σε ενα topic που κάποιος ρωτάει τι ρατσα ειναι το καναρινι του και παω και βάλω μια φωτογραφία απο εναν μαϊντανό η άνηθο  μάλλον θα ειμαι λιγο άκυρος με το θεμα και δεν θα εχω βοηθήσει και σε κατι!!περα απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ υπάρχουν και άγραφοι!!σεβομαστα οταν κάποιος ρωτάει να πάρει γνώμες για καποιο θεμα και δεν πεταγόμαστε χωρις να προσφέρουμε κατι!!τουλαχιστον αυτο το δρόμο ακολουθώ εγω!!!δεν ειναι αναγκαίο να γράφουμε σε ολα τα topic!!

----------


## Pidgey

Αερολογίες, μαιντανοι... Και πολύ ασχολήθηκα εκτροφεα. Πλέον το topic θα γίνει αλφαβητάρι για όσους αντιμετωπίσουν (υποτίθεται)  το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μην ξεχάσεις να συστήσεις τώρα σε όλους augmentin Zovirax. Απλά ενημέρωσε πως κάποια πέθαναν πάρα την αγωγή.

Adios

----------


## gantiou4

Όσο γιατι το πια ζουνε και το πια πέθαναν ειναι ενημερωμένα σε ολα τα ποστ μου αλλα φαινεται δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να το τσεκάρεις οποτε το «αερολογίες» τεριαζε γάντι!!αντιο και απο μενα!!

----------


## Pidgey

Μια και γράφεις ανακρίβειες απαντάω... Για δες ποια έχεις ενημερώσει και ποια όχι για την κάθε εξέλιξη. Επίσης να σου θυμίσω πως αγωγή έδωσες και νωρίτερα σε άλλα πουλακια που τα έχασες και αυτά. Επειδή έκανες πειραματισμους πάλι δίνοντας τα δικά σου. Τι και αν πέθαναν με αιμορραγίες κλπ. Ο εκτροφεας μας έκανε το χόμπι του και έγινε σοφοτερος.

----------


## tasioskis

κατι ουσιαστικοτερο δεν βλεπω παντως... Ανελεητο και αδικο πολεμο σε ενα μελος που εσπευσε να βοηθησει. Δεν ειδα ομως απο καποια αλλα μελη να προτεινουν κατι διαφορετικο. Εστω ρε παιδια ας εγραφε καποιος "παρατα τον jk1  και ρεξε σε εναν γιατρο να σωσεις το πτηνο" ... Οχι εμεις κατσαμε να δουμε τι θα γινει (ορισμενοι ισως και να παρακαλουσαν να χασει το καναρινακι τη ζωη του ) αν ζησει παμε παρακατω , αν πεθανει να κατηγορήσουμε το μοναδικο ατομο που εσπευσε να βοηθησει , εστω και λαθος. Αντι να πουμε και ευχαριστω που μοιραζομαστε αυτο τον χωρο με τετοια ατομα , που απλοχερα βοηθουν χωρις ανταλαγματα , εμεις ψαχνουμε το φορουμ να βρουμε για τον παλιο "βασανισμο" μιας καρδερινας... που ετυχε παλι ο ιδιος "ηλιθιος" ο μοναδικος που εσπευσε να βοηθησει , με την εμπειρια αλλα και την γνωση του και φυσικα τον προσωπικο του χρονο , ημασταν παλι ολοι εκει και τοτε επικροτουσαμε , στηριζαμε , συμβουλεβαμε επισης , ποτε δεν βρεθηκε καποιος να γραψει τι ειναι αυτα που κανετε παρε το πουλι σε ενα γιατρο να το σωσεις, οχι !!! αλλα οταν φευγει το ζωντανο μηνες μετα το αποκαλουμε "βασανισμο" . Κρατηστε μια εικονα στο μυαλο σας , βλεπετε στο δρομο εναν τυπο που βιαζει μια γυναικα , εσεις με το ενα χερι καλειτε  την αστυνομια αλλα με το αλλο αυνανιζεστε . Αυτο ειστε μερικοι εδω μεσα . Πειτε οτι θελετε δεν με αγγιζετε (ελεγε ο ποιητης) 

Υ.Γ. Προς Δ.Ο (εαν φυσικα υπαρχει) το ηλιθιος το δανειζομαι απο τον τιτλο του βιβλιου του Ντοστογιεφσκι, εαν το παρετε ψυχρα σαν βρυξια να με κανετε ban  , διοτι απο οτι εχω δει εδω μεσα απαγορευεται να γραψω καταστημα παιχνιδιων , αλλα επιτρεπουμε ανήθικα παιχνιδια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Υ.Γ. Προς Δ.Ο (εαν φυσικα υπαρχει) το ηλιθιος το δανειζομαι απο τον τιτλο του βιβλιου του Ντοστογιεφσκι, εαν το παρετε ψυχρα σαν βρυξια να με κανετε ban  , διοτι απο οτι εχω δει εδω μεσα απαγορευεται να γραψω καταστημα παιχνιδιων , αλλα επιτρεπουμε ανήθικα παιχνιδια.


Καλησπέρα! Ομάδα διαχείρισης φυσικά και υπάρχει, όπως είδες πήραμε θέση στο θέμα όταν μας ζητήθηκε. Το τελευταίο δίμηνο τουλάχιστον οι εντάσεις είναι πάρα πολλές και δυστυχώς χωρίς σταματημό. Προσπαθούμε όσο μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε ένα ήπιο κλίμα, παρόλα αυτά όπου πρέπει να δωθεί "ποινή", δίνεται. Φυσικά και δεν θα φας ban επειδή χρησιμοποίησες μία λέξη σε εισαγωγικά που δεν αναφερόταν προσβλητικά σε κάποιον. Δεν είναι οι λέξεις αυτές καθ'αυτές προσβλητικές, αλλά η πρόθεση με την οποία τις χρησιμοποιούμε!

----------


## gantiou4

Το φόρουμ δεν υπαρχει για να βγάζετε εδω τα προβλήματα σας κάποιοι κάποιοι!!! Και Νίκο όσο για την εξυπνάδα ο εκτροφέας μας εγινε σοφότερος να σε ενημερωςω οτι καθημερινά γύρο μας πεθάνει κόσμος πάνω σε πειραματισμόυς για διάφορες ασθένειες!!καλα όσο για ζώα που αναπαράγονται με σκοπό να γίνουν πειραματόζωα δεν θα στο αναφέρω καν!!οποτε Ασε στην άκρη τις εξυπνάδες!!ολοι οσοι επιλέξαμε αυτο χόμπι χάνουμε και θα χάνουμε πουλια ουι γνωσεισ Και να εχουμε!!καποια στιγμή πρεπει να κλείσει αυτή η σηζητηση!!παμε απο την αρχή Γιά να τελειώνει!!ξεκαθαρισα σε γιατρό δεν θα πήγαινα!!καλα μεχρι εδω;;μπηκα εδω να δω τι μπορούμε να κανουμε!!ο Δημήτρης είπε την άποψη!!το αν θα την ακολουθούσα εγω ειναι αποκλείστηκα δικιά μου ευθύνη!!!οπως ρώτησα και αλλα παιδιά του φόρουμ να κου πούμε γνώμες!!!εσυ κατι νέο εχεις να προτείνεις η μπήκες να κανείς τον δερβέναγα;;;μάλλον το δεύτερο!!!γι αυτο δεν υπαρχει λόγος να συνεχίζω τη σηζητηση μιας και στο προβλημα μου δεν θα πάρω λύση!!!ας πέσουν οι τόνοι γιατι βλέπει και κοσμος Νέος πάνω στο άθλημα και θα σιχαθεί με αυτές τις διανεξεις που γίνονται χωρις λόγο!!καλο σου βράδυ και εις το επανιδείν!!!

----------


## Titribit

Κατ'αρχην να ευχαριστήσω την διαχειριση που ειχε την φοβερη ιδεα να μου δωσει μια εβδομαδα καιρο ωστε να προετοιμασω με τον καλυτερο τροπο την απαντηση μου.

Στο θέμα μας τωρα,γιατι η ημιμάθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας και απευθυνομαι στον θεματοδετη αλλα και στην διαχείριση.

Αυτο εδω το ποστ



> Εγω φιλε μου ήθελα να απευθυνθώ εδω!!δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τον λόγο που απο την στιγμή που δεν βοηθάς σε κατι γίνετε ολη αυτή η σηζητηση!!να εισαι σίγουρος οτι μετα απο κάποια χρόνια που ειμαι πάνω στα πουλια ξερω πολυ καλά πολλα εργαστήρια που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ!!!ειναι επιλογή μου να μην το κανω!!και ξέρεις γιατι!!γιατι γουστάρω την σηζητηση που γίνετε!!ας χάσω και 1-2-5 πουλια!!!θα κερδίσω αλλα πραγματα που θα με βοηθήσουν στην πορεία μου ως εκτροφέας!!το ΧΟΜΠΙ μας θέλει πειράματα οπως και κάθε χόμπι!!ναι το γνωριζω εχουμε να κανουμε με ζωντανούς οργανισμούς αλλα μαθαίνοντας μπορει τωρα να έχασα κάποια πουλια,αυριο μεθαύριο θα σώσω κάποια αλλα χωρις να τρέχω δεν γιατρούς!!πιο πάνω λες για τον Δημητρη οτι ειναι υπεύθυνος γι αυτα που λέει κλπ κλπ!!!δεν νομίζω να πήγε ο άνθρωπος σε κανενας σπίτι και να του πει δώσε αυτο με το ζόρι!!για να έρθει κάποιος εδω και να ρωτήσει σίγουρα εχει θεμα που δεν μπόρεσε να το λύσει μόνος του!!αν δω ενα πουλι με πρησμένο έντερο και πω στον κατοχο του να το ξεματιασει και το κάνει δεν φταίω εγω αλλα αυτος!!ο καθένας εχει την κρίση του και απο εδω κραταει αυτα που νομίζει σωστα!!γνωμες περνούμε!δεν μας έβαλε κανείς το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό!!


διωκεται με τις διαταξεις περι βασανισμου των ζωων συμφωνα με τον προσφατα ανανεωμένο νομο περι συνθηκών διαβιωσης των ζωων.


Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχα με την διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος (μια και προκειται για αδικημα που εχει τελεστει μεσω του διαδικτυου) μου επιβεβαιωθηκε απο τον αξιωματικο που ανελαβε να κανει τον πρωτο ελεγχο και να κρατησει υλικο απο το ανωτερο θεμα αλλα και ετερα θεματα που εμπιπτουν στις ιδιες διαταξεις οτι οι ποινες που προβλεπονται για το αδικημα του βασανισμου κινουνται μινιμουμ στις 15000 ευρω με ενα ταβανι τις 30000.

Για το θεμα εχει ηδη ενημερωθει ο κτηνιατρικος συλλογος Αθηνων,η Ελληνικη ορνιθολογικη εταιρεια,το zoosos.gr,οι μεγαλυτερες φιλοζωικες οργανωσεις της Αθηνας και φυσικα ο αρμοδιος φορεας που ειναι η διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος.


Σε οτι αναφορα μια απαντηση πιο πανω που ειδα περι καποιων κανονων του φορουμ και τα σχετικα,ειναι απλα ανεδαφικη οταν τελουνται ποινικα αδικηματα.
Το φορουμ παραμενει υπολογο σε οποιες αναρτησεις αποφασιζει να κρατησει ενεργες που μαλιστα αναφερονται σε ποινικα αδικηματα και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις σε διαρκη ποινικα αδικηματα.
Αναφερομενος στο φορουμ εννοω την διαχειριση,που οπως προκυπτει και παραπανω ενω υπηρξε παρεμβαση  ηταν περι ανεμων και υδατων και δεν αφορουσε στα πειραματα-βασανισμο των ζωων η στην ακατασχετη συνταγογραφηση φαρμακων (γι αυτα εχω ενημερωσει σχετικα τους εμπλεκομενους με προσωπικο μνμ).
Καλο θα ηταν,αν σας ενδιαφερει φυσικα,να εναρμονησετε τους κανονες αυτου του φορουμ συμφωνα τουλαχιστον με την νομοθεσια και οχι με το πως θα αποφυγετε τις ευθυνες απο το ιδιο του το περιεχομενο.Σας το εχω εξηγησει δεκαδες φορες,δεν μπορειτε να τις αποφυγετε αλλα εσεις αναφερθηκατε σε ορνιθες κτλ....


Για να επιστρεψω στην τοποθετηση μου,ενημερωτικα θα πω οτι το επομενο μετα την ερευνα-καταγραφη-καταρτιση δικογραφιας της διωξης ηλεκτρονικου εγληματος ειναι ο εισαγγελεας οποιος ασκει και τις τελικες διωξεις σε ολους τους εμπλεκομενους μολις αποφασισει καποιος απο τους παραπανω φορεις ή καποιος ιδιωτης να ενημερωθει ο εισαγγελεας.


Ειναι νομιζω αυτονοητο να αναφερω οτι το να σβηστει κατοπιν εορτης το εν λογω περιεχομενο του φορουμ περα απο ματαιο(μιας και εχει αρχειοθετηθει ηδη λεπτομερως) ειναι και επιβαρυντικο ως προς την διαδικασια.

Τελος ενα προσωπικο σχολιο προς τους ενδιαφερομενους (ξερουν αυτοι ποιοι ειναι),την επομενη φορα καλο ειναι να γνωριζετε καταστασεις και πραγματα βγειτε δημοσιως η σε προσωπικα μνμ να ριξετε φωτοβολιδες εντυπωσιασμου.Ειναι καλυτερο να εισαστε αμαθεις,το να εισαστε ημιμαθεις ειναι επικινδυνο για εσας τους ιδιους.
Επισης καλο θα ειναι να το σκεφτειτε λιγο σε περιπτωση που θελησετε να απαντησετε εδω.


Για οποιον εχει αποριες μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου και να τον παραπεμψω στον αξιωματικο της διωξης ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος που εχει επιληφθει.

Καλη σας μερα.

*το ανωτερο ποστ εχει πληροφοριακο χαρακτηρα

----------


## panos70

Εχθρός προ των Πυλών μια πολύ ωραία ταινία που  που έχει ηθικό δίδαγμα στο φόρουμ μας

----------


## MacGyver

Όσο και να προσπαθούν κάποιοι αυτή η μαγιά δε χαλάει... Ανυπομονώ να βρεθούμε όλοι οι φίλοι του GBC στα επόμενα γενέθλια

----------


## Titribit

Λυπαμαι που σε καποιους δεν αρεσουν οι νομοι του ελληνικου κρατους σε οτι αναφορα την διαβίωση των οικόσιτων ζωων και οχι μονο,ισως βρισκονται σε λαθος χωρα.

Οποιος αντεχει να πληρωσει απο 15 εως 30χιλ ευρώ,μπορει να συνεχίσει να προάγει την συγκεκριμενη "ορνιθοκουλτουρα"...be my guest...

----------


## MacGyver

Αντώνη, εσύ μέσα από αυτο το φόρουμ σαν απλό μέλος ή μέλος της ΔΟ και μέσα σε άλλο φόρουμ δεν έχεις δώσει πότε συμβουλές σε τρίτους? Μήπως είσαι και εσύ υπολογος σε οτι κατηγορείς? 

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## Titribit

Εγω Νωντα δεν "συνταγογραφω" φαρμακα μεσω διαδικτύου ενω δεν εχω την γνωση,εμπειρια,αρμοδιοτητα  ,ειδικοτητα να το κανω.
Καθως επισης δεν εχω αναφερει πουθενα οτι χορηγω σε ζωα φαρμακα πειραματιζομενος ποια απο αυτα θα επιζήσουν ωστε να μην εχω αναγκη τους πτηνιατρους.

Θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα και οι 2 παραπανω πραξεις διωκονται εκ του νομου...δεν έχουμε να κανουμε με συμβουλες.

----------


## ndlns

Αντώνη, δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι αυτό που σε οδήγησε σε αυτή την ανεξήγητη, για μένα, στάση, χωρίς να μιλήσουμε πρώτα μεταξύ μας, αλλά μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε,  μεγάλη κουβέντα μη λες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

βλεπεις να δινω καπου δοσολογια Νικο?

τσαμπα σπαταλας το χρονο σου στο να ψαχνεις δικα μου ποστ να χορηγω φαρμακα,δεν θα βρεις
φυσικα και για Megabacteria ειναι το fungustatin

αφου εχετε τοσες αποριες και καταγγελίες εσεις της ορνιθοκουλτουρας,γιατι δεν θελετε να επικοινωνησετε με την διωξη?

επισης περιμενω να μου δειξεις ενα πουλακι που χορηγησα εγω φαρμακα και δεν εζησε,γιατι εδω υπαρχουν δεκαδες τετοια παραδειγματα.

εγω εγραψα παραπανω,καλο ειναι οποιος θελησει να απαντησει να το σκεφτει πρωτα αλλα δεν...

παμε...ο επομενος...

----------


## Titribit

επισης επειδη βλεπω ότι βγαινουν πολλες ευαισθησιες,εστω και επιλεκτικες

για πες μου βρε Νικο μου,προσφατα βρεθηκαμε μαζι σε ενα εκτροφειο,με κλουβια το ενα πανω απο το αλλο χωρις πατους να πεφτουν οι κουτσουλιες απο την μια κλουβα στην αλλη
με ψοφιους νεοσσούς εδω κι εκει ακουμπισμενους και φρυγανισμενους απο τον ηλιο
με βουναλακια κουτσουλιες μεχρι τις ταιστρες
με εκτροφη σκουληκιών να γινεται με αποφαγια και κουτσουλιες απο τα πουλια
με ποτιστρες πεταμενες εδω κι εκει...

να συνεχισω ή θα βγει καμια ευαισθησία και γι αυτα? 

πιο πανω καποιος λεει οτι κανει πειραματα δινοντας φαρμακα στα πουλιακα και δεν βαριεσαι αν ψωφησουν και 1-2-5

γι αυτα Νικο μου θα βγαλουμε καμια ευαισθησια ή οταν προκειται για φιλους δεν πειραζει αυτη η ορνιθοκουλτουρα?

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ δεν μίλησα για φιλίες, ούτε σχολίασα εδώ το εκτροφείο κανενός... Νομίζω, όποια άποψη υπάρχει για τέτοιο θέμα, δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος εδώ και δεν σχετίζεται με τη στάση σου...
Στο θέμα μας, εγώ θεωρώ ηθικά τίμιο για κάποιον, όταν έχει τέτοιες ευαισθησίες, που καλά κάνει και τις έχει τέλος πάντων, και είναι τόσο νομοταγής, στις συναντήσεις που είναι παρών να συζητάει για αυτά τα τόσο σπουδαία θέματα και για την αποφυγή ή λύση τους και όχι για τα like, που κακώς αφαιρέθηκαν, και για την αλλαγή πλατφόρμας...
Σε καμία συνάντηση πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο δεν αναφέρθηκε κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε, όντας στη ΔΟ, το άλλαξες ή το σχολίασες ενώ γινόταν. Άρα το αποδέχτηκες; Κακώς!!! ένας άνθρωπος με τέτοιες ευαισθησίες;;;
Ακόμα κι έτσι, η δική μου ηθική θα μου επέβαλε να μιλήσω πρώτα με τους ανθρώπους που με εμπιστεύτηκαν και όχι να τους απειλώ - καταγγείλω...
Τέλος, όταν λες ότι δεν δίνεις δοσολογία, σε απαλλάσσει από κάτι; Φάρμακο δίνεις και μπορεί ο άλλος να το βάλει όλο, ακόμα χειρότερα δηλαδή... Και πως ξέρεις ότι είναι megabactiria, γιατρός είσαι; Μήπως υπάρχει καλύτερη θεραπεία και δεν δόθηκε γιατί το έπαιξες γιατρός; 
Ασφαλώς, είναι αστεία όλα αυτά, γιατί παίζω το παιχνίδι σου, που επαναλαμβάνω, δεν έχει για μένα λογική εξήγηση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Ε βεβαια Νικο μου πως να σχολιασεις το εκτροφειο οταν προκειται για φιλο...γινεται γαργαρα το θεμα

Κατα δευτερον συγνωμη που δεν σε πηρα μαζι μου σε ολες τις συναντησεις που ειχα ως μελος της ΔΟ για να μπορεις να εχεις γνωση τι εχει ειπωθει,αλλα για να ξερεις τι συζητησεις γινοντουσαν αλλα και τις γνωμες του καθενος μαλλον ειχες ενημερωση απο καποιο μελος της ΔΟ (το καλο ειναι οτι τα μαρτυρατε απο μονοι σας)
Οποτε ή αυτο συναιβει ή λες αερολογιες.

Τριτον δεν ξερεις αν εχω μιλησει εγω κατ'ιδιαν με καποιον πρωτα ή οχι εκτος αν μιλας εκ μερους καποιου αλλου ως δικηγορος ή κατι αναλογο.

Φυσικα και παιζει ρολο αν δινει καποιος δοσολογια απο το να λεει για ποια ασθενεια ειναι το φαρμακο απλως.

Αλλα εγω θα σου λυσω και αυτη την απορια Νικο μου,εσυ με εμαθες για το megabacteria που το επαιξες γιατρος μια ημερα πριν απο εμενα και επικαλεισαι και τον ετερο "γιατρο" του φορουμ


Μπορεις να βρεις την διαγνωση σου εδω (ειδες που βιαστηκες να τραβηξεις το screenshot και δεν εκανες τον κοπο να δεις 2 μνμ πιο πανω)
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post822593


Οποτε Νικο μου μεγαλη μπουκια φαε,μεγαλη κουβεντα μη λες...


Ασε να απαντησουν οι αμεσα ενδιαφερομενοι,δε νομιζω να χρειαζονται εκπροσωπους...

Ενα σχολιο ομως για τα πειραματα που αναφερονται πιο πανω θα το ηθελα απο εσενα,μαλλον το ξεχασες...παλι...

----------


## ndlns

Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος το λίθο βαλετω...
Ειπα εγώ ότι δεν έχω πει την άποψή μου; Εσύ το είπες και απλά στο υπενθυμισα...
Για τα πειράματα, σαφώς και διαφωνώ με οποιαδήποτε τέτοια άποψη! Ξεκάθαρος είμαι, εσύ μπερδεύεσαι.
Τέλος, ήμουν σε αρκετές συναντήσεις, όχι σε όλες, δεν άκουσα κάτι, αυτό είπα πιο πάνω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Δεν ησουν σε καμια συναντηση της ΟΔ,λυπαμαι που σε διαψευδω για ακομη μια φορα.
Στους καφεδες που ησουν παρων δεν τεθηκαν ποτε θεματα της ΔΟ.

Νομοζω αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν αφορα το ευρυ φορουμ ομως.

Οσο για τις υπενθυμίσεις...scripta manent...

----------


## ndlns

Είπα εγώ ότι ήμουν σε κλειστές συναντήσεις με την ΔΟ; Μίλησα για τις συναντήσεις με αρκετά παιδιά του φόρουμ... Δεν με διαψεύδεις, ούτε κρύβομαι. Ανέφερες κάτι και δεν το άκουσα; Μιλάμε για κάτι εξέχως σημαντικό, θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί!
Σαν μέλος της ΟΔ, δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρεις θέση επίσημα στο φόρουμ; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Είπα εγώ ότι ήμουν σε κλειστές συναντήσεις με την ΔΟ; Μίλησα για τις συναντήσεις με αρκετά παιδιά του φόρουμ... Δεν με διαψεύδεις, ούτε κρύβομαι. Ανέφερες κάτι και δεν το άκουσα; Μιλάμε για κάτι εξέχως σημαντικό, θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί!
> Σαν μέλος της ΟΔ, δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρεις θέση επίσημα στο φόρουμ; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Νομιζω οτι ειναι πρεπον να μην μεταφερω ουτε τα εσωτερικα του φορουμ (που υπαρχουν στο εσωτερικο φορουμ) αλλα ουτε και τις προφορικες συζητησεις που αφορουν τα ζητηματα των ασθενειων κτλ κτλ...

Φυσικα και σε διαψευδω γιατι δεν εισαι σε θεση να γνωριζεις τι εχει ειπωθει στις συναντησεις-συζητησεις των μελων της ΟΔ και βγαινεις και λες τα δικα σου προς χαρην εντυπωσιασμου (?)

Σε τι θα παρω θεση επισημα Νικο μου και σε ποιο χρονο νομιζω ειναι κατι που αφορα εμενα και δεν θα δεχθω υποδειξεις,λυπαμαι.

Χαιρομαι που συμφωνησες στο κομματι των πειραματισμων,μιας και να δινεις φαρμακα οταν δεν υπαρχει διαγνωση συνιστα οχι μονο πειραματισμο αλλα και βασανισμο.
Υπαρχουν φυσικοι αλλα και ηθικοι αυτουργοι.

----------


## MacGyver

Δηλαδή αυτός που προτείνει σε τρίτο να πάρει καψουλα fungustatin 150mg και να δώσει στα πουλιά του έχει ορνιθοκουλτουρα και καταγγέλλει τους υπόλοιπους,οι οποίοι λένε να πάρουν κάψουλα fungustatin 150mg και θα στείλουν με πμ την δοσολογία για να μην υπάρξουν αλογιστες χρήσεις φαρμάκων? 

Φιλικά πάντα,αλλά κάτι δεν κολλάει εδώ...

----------


## Titribit

με ειδες εμενα να λεω σε καποιον να χορηγησει ή να δινω δοσολογία?

18/5 που το εγραψα εγω ηταν μερα Παρασκευη και προετρεψα το μελος να την αγορασει σε περιπτωση που καποιος γιατρος του προτεινει να την χορηγησει.
Ερχοταν ΣΚ και το κοστος ηταν μολις 2ευρω .

Φιλικα παντα,τα ελληνικα σου Νωντα μου καπου μπερδευονται.

Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο Νωντα μου,αυτο που δεν βρισκεις εσυ να κολλαει το κολλαει μια χαρα ο αξιωματικος της διωξης ηλ.εγκληματος με βαση το υλικο του φορουμ 
Αφου εχετε τοσες πολλες αποριες γιατι να μην σας δωσω το τηλ του να τον ρωτησετε απ'ευθειας και να λυσετε τις αποριες σας απο το να κανετε σπέκουλα και εικασιες?

Και μια φιλικη συμβουλη επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν λαβατε υπ'οψιν σας αυτο που σας ανεφερα πιο πανω οτι δηλαδη αν αποφασισετε να απαντησε σε αυτο εδω το θεμα καλα θα κανετε να σκεφτειτε τι θα γραψετε,σε περιπτωση που δεν το εχετε καταλαβει και εσυ αλλα και ο Νικος κάνετε τα πραγματα χειροτερα.
Για ξαναδιαβαστε λιγο τι γραφετε και βασανιστε λιγο την σκεψη σας γιατι δεν προσφερετε καλη υπηρεσια στους φίλους σας.

----------


## amatina

Και εγώ σας λέω από ότι έχω διαβάσει,  ότι το σύμπτωμα που σας οδηγεί  ως ασθένεια από Megabacteria εγώ πουθενά δεν το έχω διαβάσει,  άλλα συμπτώματα αναφέρουν  επίσης δεν εμφανίζεται συχνά σε σχέση με άλλες και ότι η ασθένεια όπου πραγματικά υπάρχει δεν είναι ιάσιμη

----------


## MacGyver

Συγνώμη για τα ελληνικά μου,αλλά γράφω από κινητό και δεν έχω και wifi για να περιηγηθω σε προηγούμενα θέματα και ποστ για να απαντήσω κατάλληλα. Δε νομίζω λεγοντας τη γνώμη μου οτι προσφέρω υπηρεσίες σε κανένα και το μόνο που επιθυμώ ειναι ενα υγιές φόρουμ για ανταλλαγή απόψεων πάνω στο χομπι μας. Αν συνεχιστουν αναφορές σε προσωπικό μου επίπεδο, με χαρά να μου δώσεις και το μητρώο του αξιωματικου που αναφέρεις.Δε χρειάζεται να τον αναφέρεις ως μπαμπούλα ώστε να φοβομαστε να υποστηριξουμε την άποψη μας. Αν πράγματι εχει κινηθεί μια διαδικασία και με αφορα προσωπικά εννοείται ότι θέλω οσο το δυνατον περισσότερα στοιχεία

----------


## gtsaka

> Αντώνη, δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι αυτό που σε οδήγησε σε αυτή την ανεξήγητη, για μένα, στάση, χωρίς να μιλήσουμε πρώτα μεταξύ μας, αλλά μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε,  μεγάλη κουβέντα μη λες... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


\
Μπραβο Νικο,αυτο λεγεται *******

Υ.Γ Αντωνη βαλε και μενα στην λιστα σε παρακαλω...

----------


## Titribit

Στη λιστα με οσους δεν ξερουν να διαβαζουν ελληνικα εισαι μεσα,φιγουραρεις!

----------


## Titribit

> Συγνώμη για τα ελληνικά μου,αλλά γράφω από κινητό και δεν έχω και wifi για να περιηγηθω σε προηγούμενα θέματα και ποστ για να απαντήσω κατάλληλα. Δε νομίζω λεγοντας τη γνώμη μου οτι προσφέρω υπηρεσίες σε κανένα και το μόνο που επιθυμώ ειναι ενα υγιές φόρουμ για ανταλλαγή απόψεων πάνω στο χομπι μας. Αν συνεχιστουν αναφορές σε προσωπικό μου επίπεδο, με χαρά να μου δώσεις και το μητρώο του αξιωματικου που αναφέρεις.Δε χρειάζεται να τον αναφέρεις ως μπαμπούλα ώστε να φοβομαστε να υποστηριξουμε την άποψη μας. Αν πράγματι εχει κινηθεί μια διαδικασία και με αφορα προσωπικά εννοείται ότι θέλω οσο το δυνατον περισσότερα στοιχεία


προσωπικα δεν σε αφορα καποια διαδικασία,οσους αφορα τους εχω ενημερώσει προσωπικα,γι αυτο και αναρωτήθηκα για τις αποριες σου και τα σχετικα.
κανενας μπαμπουλας Νωντα μου απλα το λεω επειδη βλεπω εχετε πολλες αποριες,σε οτι αναφορα την διαδικασια και για οσους τους αφορα την εχω αναφερει πιο πανω,ειναι πολυ απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Titribit

Και για να μην μονοπωλεί το φορουμ μια διαδικασια που ουσιαστικα αφορα συγκεκριμενη μερίδα ατομων και για να μην παρεξηγουνται λεγομενα και καταστασεις απο ατομα που δεν τα αφορα,αυτη ειναι και η τελευταια αναφορα μου για το θεμα εδω
Σε οτι αναφορα τα υπολοιπα τα εχω εξηγησει επαρκως ανωτερο.
Στην τελική δεν ειναι και η δουλεια μου να εξηγω στον καθενα με λεπτομέρεια. 

Ραντεβου στα γουναραδικα!

----------


## GreekBirdClub

Σε αυτό το σημείο η Ο.Δ. θα ήθελε να δηλώσει τα εξής: 

Σχετικά με την αναφορά στα πειράματα, θεωρήσαμε πως η δήλωση αυτή έγινε εν βρασμώ διότι είχε ξεκινήσει μία έντονη διαφωνία μεταξύ των μελών. Στην περίπτωση όμως που το μέλος κυριολεκτούσε, είναι αυτονόητο πως δεν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να δεχτούμε ως forum. Είμαστε ένας διαδικτυακός χώρος που δημιουργήθηκε και διατηρήθηκε από την αγάπη μας για τα πτηνά και το χόμπυ. Είναι ξεκάθαρο πως τέτοιες πρακτικές δεν μας βρίσκουν σύμφωνους. Προσπαθούμε καθημερινά για τη βελτίωση των συνθηκών διαβίωσης των πτηνών, επομένως κάτι τέτοιο είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετο με αυτά που πρεσβεύουμε. 

Όσον αφορά τις καταγγελίες για τη πρόταση φαρμάκων, είναι ένα πολύ λεπτό ζήτημα το οποίο δε θέλουμε να αγγίξουμε προς αποφυγήν δυσνόησης των γραφόντων. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να εγγυηθούμε ως χώρος είναι ότι ουδέποτε υπήρξε παραπλάνηση της πρότασης ως ιατρική συμβουλή, χρηματικό κέρδος ή υστεροβουλία. 

Τέλος πέραν των ευθυνών που τόσο έντονα μας καταλογίζονται, έχουμε και ευθύνη απέναντι στα μέλη αυτού του forum να τα προστατεύουμε από απειλές και συκοφαντίες. 

Το θέμα θα παραμείνει για λίγο καιρό ακόμη ανοιχτό και ορατό προς τους χρήστες. Αργότερα δεν θα διαγραφεί, αλλά θα μείνει υπό συντονισμό, ορατό δηλαδή μόνο από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Sonar

Καλησπέρα,

έχω μπει στο φόρουμ αυτό και κατά καιρούς διαβάζω διάφορα θέματα που άλλοτε με απασχολούν και άλλοτε για να περνά η ώρα μου και ποτέ δεν ένοιωσα την επιθυμία να γράψω κάτι πλην μια φορά που κάτι σχολίασα όσο αφορά ένα θέμα που αφορούσε τα αυγά και τον σωστό τρόπο αποθήκευσης μέχρι να βγει και το τελευταίο. 

Πραγματικά είναι εξοργιστικό να διαβάζεις αυτό εδώ.. 

"{ να εισαι σίγουρος οτι μετα απο κάποια χρόνια που ειμαι πάνω στα πουλια ξερω πολυ καλά πολλα εργαστήρια που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ!!!ειναι επιλογή μου να μην το κανω!!και ξέρεις γιατι!!γιατι γουστάρω την σηζητηση που γίνετε!!ας χάσω και 1-2-5 πουλια!!!θα κερδίσω αλλα πραγματα που θα με βοηθήσουν στην πορεία μου ως εκτροφέας!!το ΧΟΜΠΙ μας θέλει πειράματα οπως και κάθε χόμπι!!ναι το γνωριζω εχουμε να κανουμε με ζωντανούς οργανισμούς αλλα μαθαίνοντας μπορει τωρα να έχασα κάποια πουλια,αυριο μεθαύριο θα σώσω κάποια αλλα χωρις να τρέχω δεν γιατρούς! }"

Αν πραγματικά έχεις αυτή την άποψη είναι τραγικό.. Το πρώτο μέλημα μας θεωρώ είναι μιας και το έχουμε σαν χόμπι την ασχολία με τα πτηνά είναι να κάνουμε ότι περνά από το χέρι μας για να είναι όσο πιο καλά γίνεται σε όλους τους τομείς.

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω αφιερώσει πραγματικά πολλές ώρες, λεφτά και ενέργεια από την ζωή μου προσπαθώντας να κάνω καλά ένα πουλάκι και ας μην ήταν κατά ανάγκη δικό μου. 
Παρόλα αυτά έχει συμβεί πάρα τις προσπάθειες, εξετάσεις ( κοπρανολογικες, καλλιέργειες, ακτινογραφίες, φάρμακα με στοχευμένη* συνταγογράφηση ) δεν υπήρχαν τα αποτέλεσματα που ήθελα και τα πουλάκια κατέληξαν..

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΏΣ υπάρχει μικρή εμπειρία ακόμα και από τους υπεύθυνους γιατρούς που διαθέτουμε.
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΏΣ πολλές φορές δεν αφήνουν τα περιθώρια τα ίδια τα πτηνά στους ειδικούς να μπορέσουν να τα εξετάσουν όπως θα ήθελαν.. 
Άλλοτε λόγο μεγέθους, βάρους κτλ.

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω όμως πως υπάρχουν άτομα που εμπειρικά καταφέραν να βοηθήσουν στο να γίνει καλά ένα ζωάκι εκεί που η επιστήμη σήκωσε τα χέρια ψηλά.. 

Το σίγουρο είναι πως πρώτα πρέπει να πάμε στον ειδικό και μετά να πράξουμε ανάλογα. 

Το να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε λύση για το ζωάκι μας που υποφέρει ακόμα και στο φόρουμ αυτό όταν δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε νομίζω είναι θεμιτό* και αυτός πιστεύω είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης του φόρουμ αυτού, το να βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλο ώστε να μπορέσουμε να προσφέρουμε ότι καλύτερο περνάει από το χέρι μας στα πτηνά που φιλόξενη ο κάθε ένας μας.

Το ίδιο πιστεύω πως προσπαθεί με υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο και ο Δημήτρης ( jk ) αν δούμε όλο το φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο από αναρτήσεις για διαφορά θέματα, μάλιστα για να μην πω σε όλα, στα περισσότερα βγάζει και τις πηγές που βρήκε για αυτά που γράφει.. και αν δεν κάνω λάθος Είναι από τους λίγους που το κάνει αυτό. 

Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα..!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και με αυτά και με αυτά σιώπησε η πηγή πληροφοριών που έβρισκε δημοσιεύσεις και επιστημονικές μελέτες από όλον τον κόσμο, για την γλιστρίδα τον ταραξακο, τον ζοχο, το γαϊδουράγκαθο και πιο είχε την μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα σιλυμαρινης,την μουχριτσα, τα φυσικά υλικά για την διατροφή των πουλιών, τις φυσικές πηγές χρωστικων, που μας έδειξε πως να κάνουμε αυγοψωμο για τα πουλάκια μας, αυγοτροφες με πράσινα φυλλωδη λαχανικά, που μετεφράζε μελέτες για θρεπτική αξία σπόρων, που έπαιρνε στοιχεία από όλοι τον κόσμο για σωστές αναλογίες μιγματων για όλα τα πουλιά, που πρότεινε μιγματα  σπόρων κατόπιν επίπονης μελέτης για τις ανάγκες των πουλιών ανάλογα την εποχή και την περιοχή της Ελλάδος, που ήταν ενάντια στα χημικά και στα γεννητικά τροποποιημένα, που θεωρούσε παιδιά του τα μέλη και ως έτσι τους φερονταν, που έδειχνε έμπρακτα και αφιλοοκερδος την αγάπη του για τα πουλιά που αρκετές φορές απέδιδε σε παιδικά του βιώματα. 
Εξαντλήθηκε όλη η αυστηρότητα για τον "βασανιστή" των πουλιων
Βέβαια ο νόμος είναι νόμος 

Χάσαμε αλλά χρωσταμαι, και θα συνεχίσουμε πάντα στα πλαίσια του νόμου 

Ελπίζω κάποτε ο νόμος να ενσωματώσει την διατροφή πτηνών και ζώω
ν συντροφιάς, με τους κανονισμούς για την διατροφή ανθρώπων 
Εκτός και αν η ευαισθησία είναι επιλεκτική και μόνον προς όφελος συμφερόντων και όχι των ζώων

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το θέμα το είδα τωρα, καθώς απουσίαζα λόγω διαφόρων λόγων. Πιστεύω είναι απαράδεκτο να στηλετευουμε έναν άνθρωπο που δεν έκανε τίποτα άλλο από το να βοηθάει και να δίνει συμβουλές. Σίγουρα δεν είναι γιατρός όπως είχε πει άπειρες φορές ο κύριος Δημήτρης (jk21) αλλά δεν νομίζω πως ο καθένας είχε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να δει κάποιον πτηνιατρο και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ήταν αδύνατον. Για εμένα ήταν κάτι σαν μέντορας σε όλο αυτό και με βοήθησε να δω κάποια πράγματα διαφορετικά. Ήμουν μικρός και μεγάλωσα με τις συμβουλές του, τα άρθρα του και όλα τα συναφή. Απλά ήθελα να πω πως λυπάμαι που το φόρουμ έχει αδρανοποιηθει τόσο πολύ. Θυμάμαι κάποτε έμπαινα έβλεπα τα "νέα"  και είχε γύρω στα 20-25 στην χειρότερη θέματα. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει όλο αυτό και αυτή η παρέα να ξαναγίνει όπως κάποτε ήταν ..

----------

